# Ho Ho HA Ha Ha!



## Andy (Dec 12, 2009)

YouTube - Laughter Yoga Steps


----------



## Banned (Dec 12, 2009)

I did pilates before and couldn't stop laughing, but for different reasons.  I just found it to be a weird "sport".  Not my gig.  It wasn't a laughing class so I guess it wasn't appreciated by the others.  :teehee:


----------



## Andy (Dec 12, 2009)

lol, Yeah I could never do Pilates in a  group. lol I have my own dvd at home. Otherwise I think I would laugh to. 

I would be laughing for all the wrong reason if I was ever forced(it would have to be forced)into a laughing yoga class. I admit it does make me laugh though.


----------



## Banned (Dec 12, 2009)

I admit I did laugh at the video.  But that's it.  That's where the laughing stops!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 12, 2009)

That's kind of creepy...


----------



## Banned (Dec 12, 2009)

I wonder if people actually paid money for this "class"?

If so, I have a bridge in Brooklyn I'd like to speak to them about....


----------



## Domo (Dec 12, 2009)

Eww that definitely creeps me out


----------



## Andy (Dec 12, 2009)

persona said:


> I wonder if people actually paid money for this "class"?


These are real classes, they have them where I live, seriously!:hmm:


----------



## Domo (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah we have them in Australia too.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 12, 2009)

I can see it in Australia. Living in a country where the toilets flush the wrong way round, the only beverage you can order with breakfast is beer, and a house is cheaper than a plane ticket to any other civilized country except New Zealand, you probably need lessons in laughing. :rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 12, 2009)

I know, I know... here... I'll give myself a smack :smack:


----------



## Domo (Dec 12, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I can see it in Australia. Living in a country where the toilets flush the wrong way round, the only beverage you can order with breakfast is beer, and a house is cheaper than a plane ticket to any other civilized country except New Zealand, you probably need lessons in laughing. :rofl:


:rofl:

That was good and slightly true :teehee:


----------



## Banned (Dec 12, 2009)

How can a toilet flush the wrong way?  That is almost weirder than a Snuggie.  Or this laughing class.


----------



## Domo (Dec 12, 2009)

It doesn't flush the 'wrong' way. Just the opposite way.


----------



## Andy (Dec 12, 2009)

In Australia they say Oh Oh Ah Ah Ah! though. lol 

Yeah your toilets are reverse of ours.  Hey what side of the road do you drive there? It's the wrong side isin't it? 

Silly reverse people.:hmm:


----------



## Domo (Dec 12, 2009)

:lol:

We drive on the left hand side.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Dec 12, 2009)

wow...that sure made me laugh...out of fear mg:  mg:  mg:


----------



## Domo (Dec 12, 2009)

Why's that?


----------



## Andy (Dec 12, 2009)

Because we drive on the right. I think about going to a lefty country and driving and it freaks me out because I have such a short attention span I would slowly end up back on the right side. Eeeek


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 13, 2009)

STP said:


> Because we drive on the right. I think about going to a lefty country and driving and it freaks me out because I have such a short attention span I would slowly end up back on the right side. Eeeek



I've driven in the UK and it's actually not as hard as you think it's gpoing to be. We drive with the steering wheel at the center of the road and so do they. It's just that the steering wheel is moved over.

The hardest part was remembering what directions to look at intersections or pulling out from a pub or store into traffic.

Then again, I had the same problem as a pefestrian, especially in London...


----------



## Andy (Dec 13, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Then again, I had the same problem as a pefestrian, especially in London...


 I never really thought of it in regards to where the centre line was and the wheel. I think turning would be hard to get use to. 
There are more and more right sided steering wheels here now to. I usually do a double take even though I am use to seeing them now, it still makes me look because my brain goes right to "Oh look there is a car without a driver""What shall I have for dinner to...WHAT?"

Well don't all pefestrians have issues in London though?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 13, 2009)

I was driving my oldest son somewhere quite some time ago and he looked over at a school bus going the other way and said, "Kindergarten kids"...

Not having seen them (since I was driving), I said, "Oh? Little faces?". 

He said, "No. No faces. Just the tops of hats."

I don't know why your post reminded me of that story but it did.


----------



## Andy (Dec 13, 2009)

:friends:
It's the little things, right?


----------

